# Anybody have a good bbq sauce recipe???



## fishtale (Aug 24, 2006)

I need a good bbq sauce recipe. I tried a couple I've found online but they haven't didn't turn out too good. 

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## mad dog (Jun 16, 2008)

*Stubbs*

Go to the grocery store and by Stubbs, they have several differant ones. I like the spicey and my wife and daughter like the original. For store bought I think its the best. Stubbs is a famous barbque restuarant in Austin been around since- a hell of a long time.


----------



## notthatdeep (Feb 5, 2005)

Pretty good looking one in this article: http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=92030958#92033866

I've developed my own using the Centex ketchup and vinegar model described above...its the kind you find in old German meat market bbq joints...NOT your grocery store sauce. I believe its pretty good.

Saute': In olive oil, 1 whole chopped onion, 2-3 stalks of chopped celery, 6-8 cloves of chopped garlic for 10+ minutes.

Add: Mixture consisting of 
3 cups of ketchup, 
1 1/2 cups of vinegar, 
1 1/2 cups of water, 
1/2 cup of (brown?) mustard, 
2-3 tbs of Worchestershire, 
2 tsp paprika, 
4 bay leaves,
2 tbs chili powder,
Cayenne pepper to taste...be careful,
Salt & black pepper to taste.

Simmer at least 30 minutes and add water or cook more according to your tastes in thickness/consistancy. Taste it as you go to make adjustments. Strain and serve over finished brisket, ribs, chicken or sausage.


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

*for a change of pace, white bbq sauce...*



*Ingredients*


1 cup mayonnaise
2 to 4 tablespoons cider vinegar
2 tablespoons freshly grated or prepared horseradish
2 tablespoons water
1 teaspoon coarse salt
1/2 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper
1/4 teaspoon cayenne pepper
*Directions*


Combine all of the ingredients in a bowl and whisk until smooth.
*Make Ahead*


The sauce can be refrigerated in an airtight container for up to 1 week.


----------



## ifish2 (Aug 13, 2005)

*BBQ Sauce*

Bill Cannon's BBQ Sauce
www.texasbbqrub.com

1-24 oz. Bottle of ketchup

1-18 oz bottle of BBQ *sauce* (I use Wal-Mart brand in Honey style)

1-small can of Mexican style Rotel (or use 1 cup of any salsa)

1-medium onion chopped

2-tablespoons of minced garlic

2-cups of brown sugar

½ cup of TEXAS BBQ RUB (you can add more if you want more spice)

½ cup of pineapple juice (you can use orange)(I also use crushed pinapple)

2 tbls of worcestershire *sauce*

2 tbls of mustard (yellow prepared)

approx. 2 bottles of water from the empty ketchup bottle

1 can water from empty Rotel can

1 bottle of water from the empty BBQ *sauce* bottle

Personally, I back off on the brown sugar, but do what you think is best!


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Try Rudy's - you can pick it up in any of their stores/restaurants. Since I tried it I've quit making my own.


----------



## Mountaineer Mark (Jul 15, 2009)

Simple and tastes good.....

1/2 Cup chopped onions
1 can tomatoe sauce − 8 oz.
1 Cup water
1 1/4 Cup ketchup
2 Teaspoon brown sugar
2 Teaspoon prepared yellow mustard
1 Teaspoon olive oil
1 Teaspoon worcestershire sauce
1 dash tobasco sauce
Combine ingredients, cover and simmer for 30 mins.


----------



## fishtale (Aug 24, 2006)

Mountaineer and Ifish, those both sound good. I'll give them both a shot. Thanks

Viking, I agree. Rudy's Sause is darn good, but that takes the fun out of it!!!

Boat Money, the white sounds interesting? What do you eat it on?


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

Most people eat the white bbq sauce on chicken or pork. It's mainly an Alabama thing.


----------



## crw91383 (Nov 21, 2008)

If I am making it myself i really prefer the Carolina style mustard based sauces! I have my own recipe that i use, but i am sorry its my own secret but here is one that i use and tweak it a little with my own special ingredients-
1 cup prepared yellow mustard
1/2 cup balsamic vinegar
1/3 cup brown sugar
2 tablespoons butter
1 tablespoon Worcestershire sauce
1 tablespoon lemon juice
1 teaspoon cayenne
Preparation:

Mix all ingredients together and simmer over a low heat for 30 minutes. If your making this sauce for a whole hog multiple the ingredients by about 8.

-Chris


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

Here's my current favorite for us on grilled meats. Not something I'd put on smoked meats.

1C balsamic vinegar
3/4C ketchup
1/2C brown sugar
1tsp garlic powder
1TBSP Worcestershire
1TBSP Dijon mustard
S&P to taste

whisk together all ingredients until smooth in a saucepan, bring to a boil then reduce to a simmer until reduced by 1/3 to 1/2.

I really like this on chicken & pork tenderloin. I season them with Penzey's Turkish Seasoning, let them sit for 10-15 mins then brush with a little sauce and grill to what ever doness you like, brushing on a little more sauce when I turn the meat.


----------



## Fishdaze (Nov 16, 2004)

Viking48 said:


> Try Rudy's - you can pick it up in any of their stores/restaurants. Since I tried it I've quit making my own.


I really would like to know the recipe for their sauce. It's one of my all time favorites.


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

2nd Rudy's


----------



## Instigator (Jul 6, 2004)

Boat_money, I've been trying to figure out that white sauce ever since I ate at Jonnny's in Cullman, Alabama years ago. I'll give yours a shot ASAP.


----------



## SeaDeezKnots (Aug 23, 2006)

I was a Stubb's fan until I tried Austin's Own. It's incredible.

I'm always in pursuit of great BBQ sauce and tried it at all the best BBQ joints all over this great state. I've even tried some of the ones on www.bbqsaucereviews.com but Austin's Own is the best, IMHO.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

We enjoy this one...._

*BARBARA BUSH'S BARBECUE SAUCE*
Source: Legends of Texas Barbecue Cookbook: Recipes and Recollections from the Pit Bosses by Robb Walsh
Makes about 6 cups

By the George Bush SR. ERA, margarine was offered as an alternative to butter for health-conscious barbecue fans. Barbara Bush gave out a recipe card with barbecued chicken on one side and this barbecue sauce on the other during her White House years.

2 1/4 cups water
1/4 cup cider vinegar
3/4 cup sugar
1 stick (1/2 cup) butter or margarine
1/3 cup yellow mustard
2 onions, coarsely chopped
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon ground black pepper
1/2 cup Worcestershire sauce
2 1/2 cups ketchup
6 to 8 tablespoons lemon juice
Cayenne to taste

Combine the water, vinegar, sugar, butter, mustard, onions, salt, and pepper in a saucepan over medium-high heat. Bring the liquid to a boil and then reduce the heat to low. Simmer for 20 minutes, or until the onion is tender.

Add the Worcestershire sauce, ketchup, lemon juice, and cayenne and simmer another 45 minutes.

Taste for seasoning. Serve immediately, or store in the refrigerator in a sealed container for up to 3 weeks. Reheat before serving._


----------



## JWL (Jul 1, 2004)

*Try this for pork and chicken*

I make a different one for beef. This is a take off from a Georgia recipe that I grew up using on pulled pork and/or spare ribs and pork chops. Makes about a gallon which is perfect for me as I barbecue a lot.

4 14oz. Bottles of Catsup

1 Quart Yellow Mustard

4 Lemons (Juice)

1 Cup Sugar

1 Heaping teaspoon red pepper

1 Heaping teaspoon black pepper

1 Teaspoon salt

1 Quart Cider Vinegar

1 Lb. Butter



Mix all ingredients and simmer until butter is melted. 

This will stay in the fridge for several months.

I rinse the catsup and mustard bottles with the vinegar to ensure I get it all.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

fishtale said:


> Viking, I agree. Rudy's Sause is darn good, but that takes the fun out of it!!!


Guess I'm just getting lazy in my old age.


----------



## Mountaineer Mark (Jul 15, 2009)

This is great on dead pig

*BALSAMIC BBQ SAUCE Ingredients:* 

1 tsp. olive oil
2 clove cloves finely chopped garlic
2 tablespoons finelychopped shallots
2/3 cup balsamic vinegar
3 cups ketchup ( Heinz)
2 tsp. chipotle tabasco sauce
1/3 cup brown sugar
1/3 cup honey
*Directions:* 
1. Heat oil in a saucepan over medium heat. 
2. Add shallots, garlic and saute for 1 minute. 
3. Add balsamic vinegar and reduce by half. 
4. Add ketchup, tabasco, brown sugar, and honey.
5. Bring to a simmer and cook for 5 minutes, stirring constantly. 
6. Cover and simmer on low for about 1 hour.
7. Adjust tobacco sauce to taste.​


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

Here's another 1 I've been using a lot:

Coffee-Molasses BBQ Sauce

2 cups strong brewed coffee
1 44oz bottle ketchup
1/2 cup + 2 TBSP chili powder
1 1/2 cups brown sugar
3/4 cup apple cider vinegar
1 12oz jar molasses
1/2 cup Worcestershire sauce

Combine all ingredients in a sauce pan and heat to a simmer for about 10 mins to dissolve the sugar and warm through.


----------



## fishtale (Aug 24, 2006)

I tried some of the "Austin's Own" Medium as suggested and really liked it, reminded me of Rudy's! Good stuff, I'll get more. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

Here's another one I just tried out:

*Bourbon BBQ Sauce:*

1 tablespoon chopped garlic 
1/2 cup chopped onions 
1 tablespoon peeled and grated fresh ginger
1 small jalapeno or other chili (optional)
2 TBSP butter
3/4 cup bourbon
1/4 cup firmly packed light brown sugar
2 (14-ounce) bottles tomato ketchup 
1 tablespoon molasses 
1 tablespoon Creole or whole-grain mustard 
1 teaspoon hot pepper sauce 
1 teaspoon Worcestershire sauce 
1/2 teaspoon salt 
1/4 teaspoon cayenne pepper

Pulse onion, garlic, chili & ginger in a food processor or blender. Sautee in butter until softened, about 4 mins. Add bourbon & brown sugar and raise heat to cook off the alcohol & dissolve sugar. Add remaining ingredients, lower heat and simmer till warmed through.


----------

